# bird auctions



## richard-adams

hi new to this i just setup an avairy in the garden i live in essex is there any bird auctions there is one in colchester is there any more went to breed canaries will put pics on here soon of avairy cheers everyone


----------



## richard-adams

bump peeps
or any shops to look at cheers


----------



## richard-adams

hi all really would love to see some shops in the morning money burning hole in pocket


----------



## richard-adams

bump peeps


----------



## seanjackson

noone eva ******* replies on this site mate i put up couple of posts but nothink


----------



## loopster

did you buy your birds in the end???


----------



## poohdog

I reply regularly on here when I can help..but not much point if somebody asks a question I have no answer to.

And Sean...if you have anything I might help with send me a pm anytime...sometimes posts on here are hidden by a new post.I don't always notice.


----------



## rsilverbolt

hi i am looking for bird auctions as well esp in hertfordshire


----------



## usfine

Please tell us some basic information critical of this bird! I want to make a comparison on one!


----------

